# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  مجموعه مواضيع خاصه للبنات

## mylife079

لبياض الأسنان :
تدعك الأسنان يومياً ولمدة أسبوع بالعسل الطبيعي مع المعجون إلى أن تصبح بيضاء ثلجية ، ثم تدعك كل ثلاث أيام مرة واحدة .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لتقوية الأظافر :
اخلطي ملعقة زيت لوز مع صفار بيضة وضعيها على الأظافر لمدة ربع ساعة .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

•للركب والاكواع:
اعصري ليمونة ثم امزجي عصيرها مع مسحوق الشوفان وافركي الركبة والكوع بهذا المزيج عدة مرات في اليوم إلى أن تتخلصي من اللون الأسود ، مع مراعاة دهنها بالكريم المرطب بعد ذلك .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ

• لصفاء العينين :
قومي بعمل حمام غسيل لعينيك باستخدام مقدار فنجان صغير من الماء مضافاً إليه ملعقة صغيرة من ملح الطعام ، ضعي عينيك كل على حدة في الفنجان مع فتحها وتحويل نظرتها في جميع الاتجاهات الأخرى وسوف تدهشك النتيجة .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ

• للحبوب السوداء :
اختاري ثمرتين كبيرتين من الطماطم الناضجة تماماً وانزعي القشرة الرقيقة منها واهرسيها بالشوكة أضيفي مقدار ملعقة من زيت الزيتون أو القشدة وامزجي الخليط جيداً ، ثم ضعي طبقة منه على بشرة وجهك فيما عدا المنطقة المحيطة بالعينين واتركيها مدة تتراوح بين 15/20 دقيقة ، فإذا كانت بشرتك دهنية أو بها حب الشباب يفضل أن تستغني عن المادة الدهنية القشدة .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ

• الأناناس قابض للبشرة :

لفاكهة الأناناس مفعول قابض ، وهي مليئة بالأنزيمات التي تنعم البشرة . فمرري قطعة من الأناناس على بشرتك وبحركات سريعة متوازنة وستحصلين على بشرة ناعمة ونضرة .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ
• التين لصفاء البشرة :

فاكهة التين تساعد على تقليل الدهون وإزالة الحبوب وصفاء البشرة ، وذلك بوضع قليل من التين على الوجه لمدة دقائق ثم يغسل بالماء الفاتر .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ

•لبشره جميله:
للحصول على بشرة وضاءة وجميلة يغسل الوجه بماء البقدونس صباحاً ومساءً لمدة أسبوع...

وشكرا..................

----------


## down to you

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
معلومات مفيده  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
وصفات حلوه كتير 


يسلمو الايادي على الطرح الرائع 

يعطيك الف عافيه 
[/align]

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

بتنفع للشباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

معلومات  حلوه


يسلموا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## feryal

[[COLOR="Blue"]COLOR="Blue"]ميرسي كتير محمد استفدت من المعلومات الي طرحتها  :04f8b3e14f: [/COLOR[/COLOR]]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور فريال

----------

